# My Conway's Game of Life AND gate



## NovaYoshi (Jul 7, 2009)

*







		Code:
	

x = 165, y = 165, rule = B3/S23
134b2o5b2o$134b2o5b2o11$135bo5bo$134b3o3b3o$133b2ob2ob2ob2o$132b3o7b3o
2$134bo7bo4$137bo$133b5o$132b5ob2o$124b3o5b2ob2obo$110b2o11bo4bo8b2o$
110b2o10bo5bo8bo$123bo8b2o7b2o$124b2o7bo7b2o$132bob2o19b2o5b2o$124b2o
29b2o5b2o$123bo8bo3bo$110b2o10bo5bo4bo2bo$110b2o11bo4bo4bo2bo$124b3o7b
2o4$23b2o5b2o$23b2o5b2o3$143bo$144bo$142b3o2$154b3o5b3o$154bo2b2ob2o2b
o$155b3o3b3o$74b2o44b2o34bo5bo$50b2o21b4o19b2o21b4o19b2o$49b2ob2o18b2o
b2o18b2ob2o18b2ob2o18b2ob2o$23bo7bo18b4o19b2o21b4o19b2o21b4o$23b2o5b2o
8b2o9b2o44b2o44b2o$23b3o3b3o7bobo$25b2ob2o9bo$25bo3bo8b2o122b2o$22b2o
7b2o129b2o$22b2o7b2o$26bobo$22bo2bo3bo2bo$23b3o3b3o$34b2o2bobo$33b3obo
3bo12b2o$32b2o6bo13b2o$23b2o8bob5o$23b2o9b3o$2b2o5b2o$2b2o5b2o23b3o$
33bob5o$32b2o6bo13b2o$33b3obo3bo12b2o$34b2o2bobo6$2bo7bo13bo$23bo$3o7b
3o10b3o$b2ob2ob2ob2o$2b3o3b3o$3bo5bo4$40b2o$18b2o19b4o21b2o$16b2ob2o
18b2ob2o18b2ob2o$16b4o21b2o19b4o$17b2o44b2o3$2b2o$2b2o3$73bo$72b3o$72b
ob2o$73b3o$73b2o5$158b2o$158bobo$47b2o5b2o102bo$47b2o5b2o11$73bo$72b3o
$47bo7bo15b2obo$46bobo5bobo14b3o$4b3o42bo3bo18b2o$6bo39bo2bo3bo2bo$5bo
41bobo3bobo$49b2ob2o$46b2ob2ob2ob2o$46b2o2bobo2b2o$47b3o3b3o$41b2obo3b
o5bo$22b2o12b3o2b2o2bo$22b2o13b2o6bo$38b3o3b2o$39bo3bo2$39bo3bo$38b3o
3b2o18bo$22b2o13b2o6bo3b2o11bobo$22b2o12b3o2b2o2bo3b2o12b2o$41b2obo2$
73bo$72b3o$72bob2o$73b3o$73b2o4$64bo$64b2o$51b2o9bob3o$51b2o13b2o$65b
2o$65bo2$65bo$65b2o$51b2o13b2o10b2o$51b2o9bob3o11b2o$64b2o$64bo!

Two LWSS streams cancel out the output of the first one, but using gliders to knock out a LWSS from both streams a spaceship is emitted

Someone else made an XOR gate, so I wanted to make an AND gate too
*


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 7, 2009)

Man....the last time I mucked around with "Life" it was on a DEC PDP-11 running MUSIC/E and Pascal.


----------



## NovaYoshi (Jul 12, 2009)

Turns out I was an idiot. 
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk124/ultimateyoshimaster/BetterAND.png
is a MUCH better way of making an AND gate in Conway's Game of Life


----------

